# Alternative to Einszett Gummi Pflege rubber care?



## StevenT (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm getting some noise from the driver's side door of my 2016 X3, especially when riding over bumps and dips in the road. After some searching on this forum, I suspect the noise is being made by the rubber door seals. There are plenty of posts here that indicate that the application of Gummi Pflege on the door seals is the best approach for addressing this problem. However, it appears you can no longer buy this product, every place online indicates being out of stock. I believe I saw one post indicating that it isn't being made any more.

So my question is what the best alternative product (that is available for purchase) to Einszett Gummi Pflege rubber care?

All responses appreciated.

Steve


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

303 now makes a rubber seal protectant. It is conspicuously similar to Gummi Pflege in appearance.

http://www******eagle.com/product/303-rubber-seal-protectant


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Wurth makes a product also and some think it works better than GP.

I didn't see it on the Detailer's Domain site but Autogeek lists it:
http://www.autogeek.net/wuruca.html


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

StevenT said:


> ...best alternative...


I haven't used it due to price, but some would say the answer to that question is Krytox made by Dupont.

My best product is Finish Line Extreme Fluoro 100% DuPont Teflon Grease, $12. I think Krytox is something like $70 plus, which is popularly used on convertibles with all of the flexing seals as I understand.

Whatever you use, make sure to clean well with proper products first.


----------



## whoisthis (Apr 19, 2013)

Dont you have warranty?
Take it to dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

so 1Z einszett is on back order at the moment it will be back in stock hopefully by August/September 2015

1Z vinyl rubber care will work well just spray on a mf towel or applicator pad and dress your trim.

You can also use

303 Aerospace


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> so 1Z einszett is on back order at the moment it will be back in stock hopefully by August/September 2015
> 
> 1Z vinyl rubber care will work well just spray on a mf towel or applicator pad and dress your trim.
> 
> ...


I just cleaned the 5er and my wife's CRV's interior ... I have both the Gummi Pflege and he Vinyl & Rubber Cleaner and checked the listed ingredients of both. The difference is that the GP has citronella.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Baby powder can be used on door seals


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> so 1Z einszett is on back order at the moment it will be back in stock hopefully by August/September 2015
> 
> 1Z vinyl rubber care will work well just spray on a mf towel or applicator pad and dress your trim.
> 
> ...


303 Aerospace makes rubber SUPER squeaky. It's like silicone coatings on rubber.


----------



## Oulixes (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thinning titansilber metallic (354)*

Error.


----------

